# Just for fun



## Dubie (Jul 16, 2007)

*My first posting of a pic. This was just fun and it wasn't my Nikon. It's a plain old digital that's broken twice! haha *


----------



## lockwood81 (Jul 16, 2007)

Is that a horse falling over...?  Makes me want to know what is happening here.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Jul 16, 2007)

At first I was like, oh ok, a farm, then I saw horse feet in the air!  What happened to the horse?


----------



## Dubie (Jul 16, 2007)

*The horse was rolling and I caught just this part of it. *

*The funny thing about it was I was taking a picture of the tarp to show someone where I had hung it. My horse is deathly afraid of of it so others that seen it thought the horse died of fright.*

*But yes, She's just rolling, like dogs do.*


----------



## noescape (Jul 16, 2007)

That is absolutely hilarious. LOVE it! lol


----------



## Wozza (Jul 16, 2007)

haha thats brilliant, I like it.

Everyone wants to know what happened to the horse!


----------



## Dubie (Jul 16, 2007)

Wozza said:


> haha thats brilliant, I like it.
> 
> Everyone wants to know what happened to the horse!


 
*It's funny but I guess I just take it for granted that everybody knows that horses roll like dogs. LOL...*

*thanks*


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jul 16, 2007)

I noticed the horses feet after looking at the photo for awhile and I too was wondering "what happen to that horse?"


----------



## MorningDusk (Jul 20, 2007)

lol great photo! I enjoy watching horses roll around


----------



## shorty6049 (Jul 20, 2007)

haha, the horse is afraid of a tarp...


----------

